# Minotaurs Contemptor Dreadnoughts



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

OK, to support the bikes I'm painting up 2 Contemptor Dreadnoughts, one a mortis pattern with twin linked autocannons and the other is "HECATON AIAKOS" a special character dread from the Ophius FW book.

Any way, I got a lot of painting done before starting this plog, so here are the pics...

The raw parts, washed ready for undercoating



















Using some of the etched brass parts from Forge World, the mortis is now called "Porpherion"












The parts, awaiting undercoat


















Now undercoated

















Those parts required brushed basecoating done:









Parts basecoated with my trusty airbrush









Now inked:









Mortis body highlighted




And finished


The Mortis Head (its from the cyclone missile kit)











The Cyclone launcher



Dry Fitted to the body


Heckaton's Body













The Greaves













Gut and groin:


















Hekaton's head


Hekaton's sheild


Close Combat weapon










Plasma Cannon


Test build (This was far too tricky!)



Build:








I glued the first foot down and then bulit up the rest using bluetack and then marked where the 2nd foot should go (the keen eyed may notice the feet are the wrong way around, I didn't until too late)


























Test build for the mortis, all blue tack for the time being.


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Nicely done that man!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loving it, loving it. I should really get on to getting some Contemptors. *NO! Bad Jac, already still got half a company to paint!*


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey koppo these are looking sweet!

I really like how smooth, subtle, and consistent the bronze looks. I don't think you have managed the create the same depth in many of the accent pieces. For example, the red in Aiakos' minotaur chest symbol or the purity seals look flat and bright compared to the depth in the bronze. Those sorts of parts could use a wash the red minotaur symbol maybe 1/4 red 3/4 nuln oil (maybe even less red); and the seals could use maybe a mix of nuln oil and bone or light brown. And in both cases then a re-highlight with a thinned out version of the main color.


----------



## Chitose (Dec 30, 2012)

Lookin snazzy. Nice job.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Kreuger said:


> Hey koppo these are looking sweet!
> 
> I really like how smooth, subtle, and consistent the bronze looks.


Cheers, that is down mainly to the airbrush, it is fantastic for ensuring that you get a flat, consistent coverage with the metallics, although you really have to be patient with the brush as it constantly clogs with the metallic paint.



Kreuger said:


> I don't think you have managed the create the same depth in many of the accent pieces. For example, the red in Aiakos' minotaur chest symbol or the purity seals look flat and bright compared to the depth in the bronze. Those sorts of parts could use a wash the red minotaur symbol maybe 1/4 red 3/4 nuln oil (maybe even less red); and the seals could use maybe a mix of nuln oil and bone or light brown. And in both cases then a re-highlight with a thinned out version of the main color.


I'd thought the same but was unsure as to how to get the depth. Good call on the nuln oil and red, I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

So this is Aikios's final pose, all stuck together, odd feet included...




































And via the wonderful means of youtube, you get to see him spinning around while I manhandle a turntable underneath him.

http://youtu.be/SARlKeiio9k Edit, now with appropriate backing music!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Very characterful, you have done well!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

OK update time.

This is the Lamenters marine that the mortis contemptor is stepping on.

He includes a not very good mainly freehand Lamenters chapter icon. I suck at free hand (hence the reliance on decals and brass etching).


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Lammy looks good, speaking from experience they are a dam hard chapter to paint!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm not that pleased with how he came out. If I was doing a whole squad of them, he'd very much be "the test marine who only got to be in the squad when one of his mates goes awol and I need to fill in the ranks" guy.

I must get better at free hand, but its that constant problem. I'm bad at freehand so I avoid it, avoiding freehand makes you bad at it, so I avoid freehand.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

OK, now I've stuck the Lamenter to the base and am trying out stompy poses for the dread.




















So we have stompy pose 1: Lower down the body with the marine touching the greave.


















Or Stompy pose 2: Higher up the body, marine no longer touching the dread with his hand.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like pose 1, tells more of a story, as if the dirty yellow basterd is pleading for mercy. Die ya dirty scum.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Cheers Jac, Stompy pose 1 it is....



















Or rather it would be if I'd not got the greaves the wrong way around. A quick swap and I'm left with a different angle for the hand to reach up. That was "sorted" by swapping to "Right Foot 2" supplied in the kit giving me a pleasing bend in the foot that more closely followed the marines leg and lower body line.

So, this is what I've ended up with for the foot position, still drying on the table as I type:


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good!
I toyed with an idea similar to that.....maybe on my next Contemptor.
Once again nice work!


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Righty ho, mortis is assembled with the exception of the guns, which will be done over the weekend.

I'm not too sure on the pose now, he looks like he's taking a shit...

Anyway, here he is.


----------



## koppo (Oct 29, 2007)

Finally an update. Got the mortis' guns on.

For the magnetification of the guns, I've used some rare earth magnets in the upper joint and some of these bearings in the weapon mount.










Go them from here http://simplybearings.co.uk/shop/Loose+Balls+&+Rollers-Loose+Steel+Rollers/c23_5043/index.html

And here he is:


























And the base (before painting)










and Aiakos' base (before painting)


----------

